# Happy Birthday Morris!



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

It's my gorgeous puppy's first birthday today!

and for his birthday we bought him... one on one training sessions!  How lucky is he??! 

I couldn't have imagined how much me and my OH would love him. He's the best.

Thanks to everyone for all the help and advice over the months, you're all great too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A big Happy Birthday to Morris.
Time flies by so fast when they are young.
What type of one on one training is he getting for his birthday?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Morris!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

A great BIG happy birthday Morris you handsome lad. ...hope you are having a great day, enjoy your training and Darcy is sending you all her bestist ginger wishes.. ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I posted a while ago about Morris's recall issues which developed in the last couple of months. We found a guy locally, used to training gun dogs, who is helping us get his recall down by linking his whistle to an intense play session which seems to be working really well. The hope is eventually even when sprinting off into the distance this will get him to turn on his heel and come back! Plus, he loves it, as far as he's concerned more play is always a good thing


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Morris!
luv from Dharma and Marcia


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mo 

Big boy now 

Have a great day.

Hobbsy


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness... talk about a throwback thursday! your photos are giving me puppy fever!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Morris! You're one of my favorites on the forum. It's been fun watching you and Scout grow up together.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Morris!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Happiest of Birthdays to Morris!! May you have many more happy and healthy years together! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Morris!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Morris.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Morris!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Penblwydd Hapus to Morris from Anwen, south wales ,uk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A BIG OL' HAPPY BIRTHDAY To You Morris!!
You have grown in to a very handsome Boy!!

Loved the retro Photo show, My how they do change!!

Pearl would gladly take a piece of your birthday cake!!!


----------

